# NA Style Baby... (Update 24.12)



## Piece-of-fish

Ehehei 777th Journal 
That is what we have managed to do during LFKC meet on Sunday.
Huge thanks to all the guys for coming and helping with the hardscape. This would not look as it does without your help and advice.
Initially plans were very different but i am very happy how this turned out:

Tank 90x45x45 optiwhite
Cabinet DIY ADA style 
Lights Arcadia OT2 4x39w T5 
Filtration one external with lily pipes
CO2 pressurized with up inline atomiser
Substrate Unipac Maui sand
Hardscape Seiryu stone and wood widely available from lots of LFSes (mangrove maybe) Pieces came from at least 4 shops
Heater Hydor external 200w

Plants
Was going to go for 2 islands with classy only ferns anubias mosses but guys suggested to go for one island. 
Plant list is not complete and subject to change:
Java moss
Crypt Balansae
Crypt do not know what
Anubias nana petite
Anubias nana
Bolbitis heodelotii
Java fern needle
Java fern narrow
Little of red stems at the back for contrast maybe ludwigia arcuata
Monosoleum tenerrum

Planting will follow soon.
Might add some graded gravel.









Hope you like it.
Advise more than welcome


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

that looks amazing and has huge potential


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby...*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> that looks amazing and has huge potential



Thanks, i am tempted to leave it harscape only    Can easily ruin it after planting


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

Now thats what i'm talking about! 

Keep the planting simple Ed!


----------



## Tom

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

Woah...


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

Fantastic - my kinda scape  8) 

Just a carpet of mini glosso should do it 

Ton


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

Tenellus carpet and Juncus repens in the centre...DONE!

Absolutely love that mate, stunning, wouldn't change a thing, except maybe put it in my living room and not yours


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

Was great fun to set this one up, after a couple of hours it came together very nicely, loving the tank  the unipac sand is very good, was surprised by the quality of it, something to use in the future.

Looking forward to seeing this one planted Ed


----------



## mlgt

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

I was impressed with a few twists and viola .... a masterpiece 

It was fun setting up and big props to Ed being so consistant with the tweaking of it till it got there in the end. Time did fly by... but it only seemed a quick 30 mins set up.... but really was over 2 hours 

Cant wait to set up the other ones ....


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

looking good Edis,
turned out really well   

C.Balansae might get too big for this tank. Mine got 60+cm big 
C.Costata is a nice one, this one produce lots of leafs and stays smaller 

http://www.flowgrow.de/download/file.ph ... G_1813.jpg
http://www.flowgrow.de/download/file.ph ... G_1812.jpg


----------



## JEK

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

Wow, looks really promising. The wood feels a tad too symmetrical, but it might change when it's planted...


----------



## Pixels

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

Wow, that looks great! I'm a big fan of sand. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Celestial

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

Wow, that is absolutely stunning! Fantastic job! Makes me want to start over again  I think a darker coloured crypt would look nice, not sure about how the balansae would be, but once again great job


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

Thanks a lot for so many great comments   
Sorry about late reply.
I am tempted to make it more minimal but still will end up quite complex.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Now thats what i'm talking about!
> 
> Keep the planting simple Ed!



Thanks Mark, will try...



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Woah...



Thanks again Tom   



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Fantastic - my kinda scape  8)
> 
> Just a carpet of mini glosso should do it
> 
> Ton



Thanks Tony. Not sure about the glosso carpet. Want to keep the sand visible 



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Tenellus carpet and Juncus repens in the centre...DONE!
> 
> Absolutely love that mate, stunning, wouldn't change a thing, except maybe put it in my living room and not yours



Thanks Dan, interesting idea. I might try juncus. Have a pot of it which i brought from MA when visiting Mark.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Was great fun to set this one up, after a couple of hours it came together very nicely, loving the tank  the unipac sand is very good, was surprised by the quality of it, something to use in the future.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this one planted Ed



Thanks again Paulo, would be something different for sure without you guys... I was getting tired actually when it suddenly came together 



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> I was impressed with a few twists and viola .... a masterpiece
> 
> It was fun setting up and big props to Ed being so consistant with the tweaking of it till it got there in the end. Time did fly by... but it only seemed a quick 30 mins set up.... but really was over 2 hours
> 
> Cant wait to set up the other ones ....



Thanks again Rik   



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> looking good Edis,
> turned out really well
> 
> C.Balansae might get too big for this tank. Mine got 60+cm big
> C.Costata is a nice one, this one produce lots of leafs and stays smaller
> 
> http://www.flowgrow.de/download/file.ph ... G_1813.jpg
> http://www.flowgrow.de/download/file.ph ... G_1812.jpg



Thanks Jurii, no to Balansae then. Maybe juncus will take its place. Will see.



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Wow, looks really promising. The wood feels a tad too symmetrical, but it might change when it's planted...



Thanks. Planting will definitely change it a lot.



			
				Pixels said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks great! I'm a big fan of sand.
> Thanks, wanted to try sand for a long time already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celestial said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is absolutely stunning! Fantastic job! Makes me want to start over again  I think a darker coloured crypt would look nice, not sure about how the balansae would be, but once again great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Paul
Click to expand...


Thanks, dark crypts could indeed look nice. The problem is i am not crypt variety expert   

Will try to simplify the planting list. Will ditch Balansae Narrow and mb some crypts.
Will see.


----------



## youngstud

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

That was nice watching u playing around in the tank but at the end u managed to do something really nice Edward.
Looking forward seeing the plants and all now


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby...*

Thanks Erdal....   

So one week later...
Picked out all grey graded gravels...   













Prepared everything for planting except moss.
Last photo shows  more or less completed plan with Balansae, Arcuata and Moss drawn in paint 
I am thinking between Balansae and Cyperus helfreri. What do you guys think?
Cyperus might be a bit too light green with everything else being dark.
Want to add something that would sway in the flow. Think it will contribute tank well.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planting Plan)*

Looks immense Ed. 

C heferi would look great, and i'm sure youve got what it takes to grow it. Remember, unlike vallis, it doesn't spread out so it's a little easier to maintain long term 

Balansae is another but different option. 

In a tank of this quality, anything would work


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planting Plan)*

Looking great Ed, nice photos also, that 7D sure works wonders


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planting Plan)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Looks immense Ed.
> 
> C heferi would look great, and i'm sure youve got what it takes to grow it. Remember, unlike vallis, it doesn't spread out so it's a little easier to maintain long term
> 
> Balansae is another but different option.
> 
> In a tank of this quality, anything would work



Thanks Mark   
I will probably try Balansae first as i have some of it already and maybe replace it in the future.
Want it to be ultra low lighting as well.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great Ed, nice photos also, that 7D sure works wonders



Thanks Paulo... It is not these photos i was talking about yesterday. Will upload some to the photography section the evening. 
Taken yesterday in St. James park. But yes, didnt take much time to fall in love with 7D


----------



## mlgt

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planting Plan)*

The 7D is a lovely piece of kit. I have the 60D and felt for my wife it would be easier to use as the viewfinder does have its uses.

Looking forward to seeing more pics. It was lovely weather to take pics yesterday at St James.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planting Plan)*



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> The 7D is a lovely piece of kit. I have the 60D and felt for my wife it would be easier to use as the viewfinder does have its uses.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more pics. It was lovely weather to take pics yesterday at St James.



Haha, lovely weather. Freezing...

Anyways here is planted and finally equipped picture. 6 days since planting and 3 days of co2 and lights on timers.
Couple water changes also.
Equipment is temporary until i sort out lighting fixture. Will switch to glassware and external heater later.
It is running with solo eheim 2076e atm and looks like there is enough flow. 

DC is green cause after the water change... Moss was taken from my vivarium nano. I was surprised how much i had from that little 15l.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

I am in love. it's going to grow out amazing I'm certain.


----------



## whatok

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

eye on this..


----------



## mlgt

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

Well done for getting it all sorted in a matter of weeks. Its looking good and I suggest taking a time lapse photo once a week in the office and then putting it all together at the end of the year showing its growth.

I know the 7D is a joy to use so any excuse to take more photos mate.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

One to watch, looking great planted


----------



## Tom

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

Definitely one to watch. Is the sand going to be easy to keep at that gradient do you think?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

Thanks guys...



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Well done for getting it all sorted in a matter of weeks. Its looking good and I suggest taking a time lapse photo once a week in the office and then putting it all together at the end of the year showing its growth.
> 
> I know the 7D is a joy to use so any excuse to take more photos mate.



Once a week is a bit too much for me  Too many tanks. Plus it is a slow grower so something once a month will be noticeable.




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Definitely one to watch. Is the sand going to be easy to keep at that gradient do you think?



No idea with the sand Tom. First time i am using sand. Grains are quite big so it is more like a fine grain gravel. Will see.
So far it is not sliding.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

The scape is awesome mate. Will look brillant after 1-2 months because of the slow growing ones.

The photo is a bit blurry, the focus is not on the right place probably. Too bad as the scape is shout for a razor sharp capture.


----------



## whatok

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

can i just ask how much rock you have there? It's a hard thing to quantify online..


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> The scape is awesome mate. Will look brillant after 1-2 months because of the slow growing ones.
> 
> The photo is a bit blurry, the focus is not on the right place probably. Too bad as the scape is shout for a razor sharp capture.



Thanks Victor. You might be right about the photo. I admit i was too lazy to photo it properly.   



			
				whatok said:
			
		

> can i just ask how much rock you have there? It's a hard thing to quantify online..



Difficult to tell really. Mb about 7-8kg or so. It is very difficult with the rock, especially when you buy online and cant see what you get. If you can afford buy more than you need, this way you can choose best pieces.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

looks fantastic mate   .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

when are you going to put the water in?   it's crystal mate.

The 7d changes things a bit   for the better.


----------



## Gill

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

absolutely stunning scape


----------



## bigmatt

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

Stunning - i'm sure it will look wicked when it's grown in but i really like it as is - looks very modern and minimalist.  Be sure to keep us posted!


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

Thats a gorgeous layout Ed,the arrangement in pic 1 is superb,cant wait o see this develop,  

john.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

Thanks guys.



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Thats a gorgeous layout Ed,the arrangement in pic 1 is superb,cant wait o see this develop,
> 
> john.


I knew that something is different after planting. Need to adjust one piece of wood now.
Having so many tanks at the same time i have to admit my attention is spread and i cant watch them all at the same level as if i had only one or 2.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Planted)*

3 Months update   




All good...Me happy with how its going.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: NA Style Baby... (update 18.05)*

super swish and looking great!  are you putting it in the IAPLC comp?


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: NA Style Baby... (update 18.05)*

Beautiful !

Right up my street this   I might have to rescape if those sakura's I just got from you came out of here - they'll feel like they've moved into a building site


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (update 18.05)*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> super swish and looking great!  are you putting it in the IAPLC comp?



Thanks, not mature enough probably?
I am tempted though. Will set a starting point and target to improve later.
Forgot the hairdryer so session moving to tomorrow ehh.





			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Beautiful !
> 
> Right up my street this   I might have to rescape if those sakura's I just got from you came out of here - they'll feel like they've moved into a building site



Thanks, this one is cherry apartment. 
Sakuras are in there private mossy paradise.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: NA Style Baby... (update 18.05)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super swish and looking great!  are you putting it in the IAPLC comp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, not mature enough probably?
> I am tempted though. Will set a starting point and target to improve later.
> Forgot the hairdryer so session moving to tomorrow ehh
Click to expand...

I suppose it depends on where you see it growing to in the future.  Looks like its going really well to me but if you want a bit more growth then snap it at its prime then keep it for next years comp cos its a top scape


----------



## ghostsword

*NA Style Baby... (update 18.05)*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super swish and looking great!  are you putting it in the IAPLC comp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, not mature enough probably?
> I am tempted though. Will set a starting point and target to improve later.
> Forgot the hairdryer so session moving to tomorrow ehh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose it depends on where you see it growing to in the future.  Looks like its going really well to me but if you want a bit more growth then snap it at its prime then keep it for next years comp cos its a top scape
Click to expand...


Now that is a very good advice, very good indeed!


.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: NA Style Baby... (update 18.05)*

Breath taking! 
Are you only running the one filter? No circulation pumps or anything? 
How many of the t5's are you running, with such a low plant mass and low uptake I'm guessing not many?


----------



## Antoni

*Re: NA Style Baby... (update 18.05)*

Lol, 

that looks great! I love this stylish summer look it has! Great tank!   If you are entering the competition thought, IMO it might be worthed to have some shoaling colorful fishes for the final shot and of course some ripple just to power a bit the effect


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: NA Style Baby... (update 18.05)*

Love it!



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Beautiful !
> 
> Right up my street this   I might have to rescape if those sakura's I just got from you came out of here - they'll feel like they've moved into a building site


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: NA Style Baby... (update 18.05)*

Looking great Ed  you need to arrange another LFKC visit so we can check the tanks


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (update 18.05)*

Thanks all...



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Breath taking!
> Are you only running the one filter? No circulation pumps or anything?
> How many of the t5's are you running, with such a low plant mass and low uptake I'm guessing not many?



Yes, one lonely eheim 2076e here. It was running through spraybar until yesterday and the flow was quite good so i didnt bother adding any powerheads.
Will see now how it goes with the lillies.
The lights are on for 7 hours, just 2x39 T5s
They are just above the tank as i still have not sorted the hanging kit   
I want to farther reduce the intensity by hanging them higher as even that considerably little light is a bit too much for me for this scape.

Ive got the dryer today   so will continue in the evening. 
I shall be keeping this to some later contest due to not enough maturing and wrong fish choice 
Will try some flash backlight today and video recording also.
Regarding LFKC meet i think early autumn or something. My big tank is suffering a bit for few months already due to co2 issues. Cant sort it out properly   
It should be more or less ready to final pics hopefully in couple months.
Cheers


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (update 18.05)*

A video... Some frames could be longer but thats just the middle point 
Comments very welcome on how to improve things...
Watch in HD if you can.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Video 31.05)*

Wonderful!  Perfectly executed island composition and superb plant choice.  Well done mate! 



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Breath taking!
> Are you only running the one filter? No circulation pumps or anything?
> How many of the t5's are you running, with such a low plant mass and low uptake I'm guessing not many?



I'm not surprised this is fine with one filter.  The island design is good to promote flow around the aquarium, known as the 'speedway' concept.


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Video 31.05)*

I really enjoyed watching that, very relaxing 



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Comments very welcome on how to improve things...



As you asked  

I like the way the edits are done (nice fades).
I'd change the order around, take the close ups at the end and mix them in with the earlier 'wide out panning' clips a bit more. (But then that would lose the timeline aspect of the vid).

The panning stutters just slightly in places so you can practice on getting that smoother.

I still loved it though


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Video 31.05)*

Just watched the video all the way through.  Superb!    

I'm not sure if it was the streaming speed on my computer, but the panning shots seemed a little jittery?

Anyway, lovely production on many levels.  I will tweet the link!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Video 31.05)*

Thanks for your kind words Matt and George.
That not the streaming, its due to the tripod.
Have to work on it to make it smooth. Anyways its just the middle point of the scape, will try to improve when taking the final vid.


----------



## Zerocon

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Video 31.05)*

I love wood, it's beautiful! I want to create a Ryoboku scape like this, but I don't have the money for C02 atm ,so it wouldn't grow haha!


----------



## B7fec

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Video 31.05)*

Wow! Great scape and loving the vid!


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Video 31.05)*

Amazing tank and a really inspirational video mate. Faved, shared, loved 

One of the vid which i would show to any new members, what is the aquascaping is about.

I hope we will see another vid update later.  

OFF
BTW i think it would be a great to have a topic with the best UKAPS vids. If someone new join to the forum and start to learn all about it, videos like this gives a great start for sure. And i've seen so many perfect ones here in the past years. Too bad they're hiding all over in the journal sections here and there.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Video 31.05)*



			
				Zerocon said:
			
		

> I love wood, it's beautiful! I want to create a Ryoboku scape like this, but I don't have the money for C02 atm ,so it wouldn't grow haha!



Thanks, the wood is usual mangrove wood available from the most LFSs in UK. If you have a tank not that big you can start with DIY CO2. Enough to get hooked  Just need sugar and some yeast for it. Google is your friend here...



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Wow! Great scape and loving the vid!



Thanks   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Amazing tank and a really inspirational video mate. Faved, shared, loved
> 
> One of the vid which i would show to any new members, what is the aquascaping is about.
> 
> I hope we will see another vid update later.
> 
> OFF
> BTW i think it would be a great to have a topic with the best UKAPS vids. If someone new join to the forum and start to learn all about it, videos like this gives a great start for sure. And i've seen so many perfect ones here in the past years. Too bad they're hiding all over in the journal sections here and there.



Thanks Victor, I hope one day soon we manage a trip to visit your amazing shop if you dont mind 
A video section is a great idea.   
With DSLRs able to capture HD videos now its a pleasure to treat yourself and others of course  with some quality captures. Together with the photos its a great way to keep a memory of your work.


----------



## Zerocon

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Video 31.05)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Zerocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love wood, it's beautiful! I want to create a Ryoboku scape like this, but I don't have the money for C02 atm ,so it wouldn't grow haha!
Click to expand...


Thanks, the wood is usual mangrove wood available from the most LFSs in UK. If you have a tank not that big you can start with DIY CO2. Enough to get hooked  Just need sugar and some yeast for it. Google is your friend here...

Okay, great! I'll give it a try!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Video 31.05)*

Another lazy update. Please ignore the growing in plants in front/sides of the tank. They are not meant to be there.
Just a quick snap to show how it fills in.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Lazy update 10.08.11)*

lazy man, just plane lazy! proper updates please!   

ermm...it look terrible...rip it down and start again


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Lazy update 10.08.11)*

Looks very nice. I love it.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Lazy update 10.08.11)*

Lovely.  You are one of the best 'scapers in the UK right now.


----------



## Eboeagles

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Lazy update 10.08.11)*

WOW! 

First time I've seen this so thank you all for commenting to make me have a look - amazing, so clean, serene and beautiful!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Lazy update 10.08.11)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> lazy man, just plane lazy! proper updates please!
> 
> ermm...it look terrible...rip it down and start again



Ye ye, proper update requires so much work on preparing a tank. No chance at the moment. Maybe in couple months time 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Looks very nice. I love it.



Thanks Victor.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Lovely.  You are one of the best 'scapers in the UK right now.



Thanks George  


			
				Eboeagles said:
			
		

> WOW!
> 
> First time I've seen this so thank you all for commenting to make me have a look - amazing, so clean, serene and beautiful!



Thanks, lots of great scapes are burried like this due to lazyness  Have to force myself to update more often.


----------



## Tom.Verey

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Lazy update 10.08.11)*

incredible scapping


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*

The scape is going strong and has 3-4 weeks left.
Final pics and video soon...


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*

Hopefully I'll get to see this in the flesh soon at Aquatics Live!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*

Yep, a good moment to finish it.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Yep, a good moment to finish it.


Can't wait to see it mate, and catch up with you again properly!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*

Yes, it is so good that you can make it afterall. Been long time.
Another quick shot:


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*

Beautiful.


----------



## MrLarner

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*

wow that is a stunning scape, dont fancy popping round and doing mine for me do ya lol, i just cant seem to get mine right


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*

Sure why not, your expenses though


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*

Have you already decided on how to go on with this tank after the event end of November?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*

Yes, it will be rescaped for a classy stemmy ferny 2 island composition.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*

Looking forward to see the final shot of this tank


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*

Ok, I have decided to keep it for a bit more after seeing it clean with fish and all sexy glass 
Tried backlit pics today...









Enjoying all different fish a lot. They came as a gift back in aquatics live and were a mix of everything. 
Couple black neons, couple yellow barbs, few colombian tetras I think, 4-5 danios, and about 10 tetras dont know which ones.
Plants need to straighten a bit more and bolbitis with moss need to grow in.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*

love this tank Ed!!

how many white skirts have you got in there?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Going to an end soon)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> love this tank Ed!!
> 
> how many white skirts have you got in there?



Ahh, that is the name, white skirts  I think about ten. All fish came in one bag.
Thanks


----------



## ghostsword

*NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shots)*

Those fish are ace! So that is what they are called! Lovely fish!


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please everyone!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shot*

Great stuff Ed - this tank looks amazing in the flesh, as all the visitors to Aquatics live will testify - one of the stars of the show 

You could try whacking the exposure up on the backlight Ed 

Tony


----------



## foxfish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shot*

Great, I enjoyed looking through your thread, can you tell me how you found the Anubias to deal with - did you get much algae on the leaves?


----------



## gillo45

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shot*

This Plantedtank was amazing at the show and the best I have seen! 

Keep up the good work Ed.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shot*

Thanks guys. The number of members should climb up a bit 



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Great, I enjoyed looking through your thread, can you tell me how you found the Anubias to deal with - did you get much algae on the leaves?



Getting algae only when I would neglect. I find 80w of light too much for this tank. 



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Great stuff Ed - this tank looks amazing in the flesh, as all the visitors to Aquatics live will testify - one of the stars of the show
> 
> You could try whacking the exposure up on the backlight Ed
> 
> Tony



Thanks for the tip Tony, could you explain a bit more in details. Should i just encrease overall exposure?
Tried to play with raw now and somewhy when I save to jpg the image looks blurry but clear in photoshop. Help anyone?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shot*

After spending a couple of days looking at this tank, this photos don't do it justice, this is truly an amazing scape. Congrats to Ed for the excellent work and for all the effort it took to bring it to the show  

I did offer to do all the maintenance free of charge if the tank was moved to my living room, he was having none of it


----------



## Gill

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shot*

The White skirts really suit the scape.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shot*

Best aquascape of entire show!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shot*

Thanks a lot guys. It is a centerpiece in our house now. All people enjoy it a lot.


----------



## andyh

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shot*

Ed - this is a stunning scape dude! Good to meet u at the weekend!


----------



## gillo45

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shot*

Ed you scaping is amazing keep up the good work pal and I will be getting some of those crystals from you  by the way


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shot*

Thanks Andy and Ben, nice to meet you both  
Got this yesterday:




Thanks again ukaps creative team...


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: NA Style Baby... (Some more life granted... Backlit shot*

A little update:
This is how tank is looking now


----------



## ghostsword

Good lord! Great hardscape!  

Whats next? Iwagumi? 


___________________________

Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year


----------



## Piece-of-fish

next is a break for about 5months for this tank


----------



## gillo45

My Inspiration has just disappeared. Please bring it back soon Ed


----------



## darren636

reckon that is too much light for so little plants


----------



## Ady34

ahh what a shame, this tank looked great at AL and looked like the type of set up that could have ran forever! Im sure due to the 5month resting period your giving it you have too many other commitments to maintain it. 
Will look forward to its return though.


----------



## nehaali

i agree with you


----------



## Tim Harrison

you big tease...you...


----------



## Jason King

Such a shame to see this go but thanks for the inspiration and great article. Looking forward to seeing the next one. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## plantbrain

Such nice clean scissors and pinchers, mine are a mess, I wipe them to prevent any rust, but that's not always happening


----------



## Ben C

Piece-of-fish, did you have any substrate under the sand at all? Love this tank - total inspiration.


----------

